# Dresdner Ostern with Germany's large Orchid exhibit!!



## JeanLux (Mar 26, 2014)

Starting tomorrow, until sunday! Anyone else going there? Jean

==> http://www.orchidee.de/?page_id=2233


----------



## labskaus (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 26, 2014)

Too bad Carsten, I ll be there from friday late afternoon until sunday morning!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't forget photos for your STF friends.


----------



## fibre (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I would love to be there and to meet you! But unfortunately ...


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 9, 2014)

It took some time but here some pics of the show: Lighting was not optimal again, so a real challenge for the photographer, sorry for the poor quality!













































































some more to come

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 9, 2014)

here we go:













































































So next year,if so.., either with tripod or with smartphomne only 

Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2014)

Tout un spectacle!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just amazing! So beautiful and great display!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2014)

Those are nice parvis.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2014)

great photos!
thank you!


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2014)

great pics!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. The large stands of armeniacum and hangianum are impressive!!


----------



## eteson (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!

The plant labelled as Phrag. Elizabeth Castle is actually a Phrag. Schroederae


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 9, 2014)

eteson said:


> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!
> 
> The plant labelled as Phrag. Elizabeth Castle is actually a Phrag. Schroederae



I agree... it is not Elizabeth Castle!


----------



## emydura (Apr 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The large stands of armeniacum and hangianum are impressive!!



My thoughts as well.

Thanks Jean.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot for posting. Looked to be a fantastic show.


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2014)

Really nice show and I loved all the Paphs. side-by-side for comparison.
All the displays are so neat, clean and properly placed. Thank you.


----------



## Dido (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice thanks for sharing


----------



## reivilos (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.

Funny Hans Strahl. I can assure you those are crap compared to the one Hilmar Bauch showed last week in France.
That one supposedly came from <you know who>'s private collection. Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for the photo's sharing of these very nice plants presented at the exhibition show of Dresden. We hope to see you at our exibition at Nivelles end of May. Link: http://www.orchidays.be/orchidays_2014/fr_orchidays.html.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 12, 2014)

reivilos said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Funny Hans Strahl. I can assure you those are crap compared to the one Hilmar Bauch showed last week in France.
> That one supposedly came from <you know who>'s private collection. Absolutely magnificent.



Now, I enjoyed seeing these ones  ! The influence of the hirsut. parent is significant compared to all the parentage behind the Bidborough parent!!!! And they are Popow's!

Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 12, 2014)

Excellent photos. I wonder if Paph Hans Strahl has been or will be judged as Paph hirsutissimum? 

I recall Xavier mentioned that he thought the gold medal Paph hirsutissimum at the WOC in Dijon was Paph Hans Strahl.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the photos


> The large stands of armeniacum and hangianum are impressive!!


I agree!!!


----------



## reivilos (Apr 15, 2014)

reivilos said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Funny Hans Strahl. I can assure you those are crap compared to the one Hilmar Bauch showed last week in France.
> That one supposedly came from <you know who>'s private collection. Absolutely magnificent.



Here:






The Hans Strahl is in the middle. It had pink tones.

The plan on the right was tagged esquirolei/hirsutissimum - I don't remember. But I think it's too good to be true.


----------

